# Thoughts on McLane Hand Push Greens Mower



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Anyone ever see or use one of these?

For smaller lawns at 1K square feet, I would think a powered reel mower would be a bit much when the longest straight away is only 25' long.

This looks like with the front roller and such it would be a big step up from a Fiskars or something like that.

https://www.mclaneedgers.com/product/hand-push-greens-mower/

Thoughts?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> Anyone ever see or use one of these?
> 
> For smaller lawns at 1K square feet, I would think a powered reel mower would be a bit much when the longest straight away is only 25' long.
> 
> ...


To me, that's expensive as hell for a manual mower, especially when used greens mowers are going for prices near that cost.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

cwrx82 said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever see or use one of these?
> ...


I literally have to turn the mower around almost every 15'. Won't a powered be a pain in the but? I can get the above manual mower for $500.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

A greens mower does sound like it'd be overkill for what you describe, but hard for me to determine without the first hand knowledge that you have. I just personally think they're pricy for what you're getting. And, if this uses the same reels and bedknives as its gas-powered brother, then repalcement parts will be likely more expensive than greens mower parts.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

cwrx82 said:


> A greens mower does sound like it'd be overkill for what you describe, but hard for me to determine without the first hand knowledge that you have. I just personally think they're pricy for what you're getting. And, if this uses the same reels and bedknives as its gas-powered brother, then repalcement parts will be likely more expensive than greens mower parts.


Here are some pics of my entire yard after my new sod 2 weeks ago. About 850ish sq feet. Very few straight lines anywhere.

My concern is with a greens mower I'll spend my life fighting it. But I'm trying to get a step up from a basic push reel mower.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> > A greens mower does sound like it'd be overkill for what you describe, but hard for me to determine without the first hand knowledge that you have. I just personally think they're pricy for what you're getting. And, if this uses the same reels and bedknives as its gas-powered brother, then repalcement parts will be likely more expensive than greens mower parts.
> ...


Here's my thought. Cut down the tree, remove the flower beds and replace with all grass. Then you'll have the need for a greens mower. 😂😂

All kidding aside, that could get annoying with a greens mower. Check around and see if you can find that mower or very similar used for far less money.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

cwrx82 said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > cwrx82 said:
> ...


I was going to go all the way and just appropriate my neighbors yard and extend the sod all the way over. LOL

Thanks for confirming what my head tells me but my heart doesn't want to hear - that a powered greens mower may not be the right fit.

I was wondering if maybe a swardman may be a better fit. From what I understand they are easier to maneuver. I still want to wait though and see how they turn out to be quality-wise at they are so new to market.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I bought a 10 blade push McLane last fall to maintain this area that is about 200 sq ft. and is far too difficult to access with my heavy Dennis. It works pretty good and the grass looks far better than last year when I used a Brill push mower. I maintain at 1/2". If the grass is too long it struggles a bit and the wheels will skid and then the reel doesn't spin. Follow the 1/3 rule and it's fine. 
Would be nice if it had a full rear roller but I think the only push mower that has that is the Hudson Star but they are almost 2k! Ideally I would love a battery powered 14" Allett homeowner model but they are pricy also.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> I bought a 10 blade push McLane last fall to maintain this area that is about 200 sq ft. and is far too difficult to access with my heavy Dennis. It works pretty good and the grass looks far better than last year when I used a Brill push mower. I maintain at 1/2". If the grass is too long it struggles a bit and the wheels will skid and then the reel doesn't spin. Follow the 1/3 rule and it's fine.
> Would be nice if it had a full rear roller but I think the only push mower that has that is the Hudson Star but they are almost 2k! Ideally I would love a battery powered 14" Allett homeowner model but they are pricy also.


So you like it overall? Here is what the cut look like from today on my first mowing of my new sod with my new Great States push reel mower. If you think the McLane Push Greens would be a step up I can return this one to Home Depot. Not sure why I have those lines in the lawn from the reel.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Those lines are caused by the foc being off by too much. Basically you are taking off too much grass in one pass and the grass flops over a it leaves that ripple effect. Maybe someone else can better explain foc. If you want to maintain at a lower hoc with good results, the Great Staes is not going to work for you. Take it back and buy the McLane.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> Those lines are caused by the foc being off by too much. Basically you are taking off too much grass in one pass and the grass flops over a it leaves that ripple effect. Maybe someone else can better explain foc. If you want to maintain at a lower hoc with good results, the Great Staes is not going to work for you. Take it back and buy the McLane.


Makes sense. Could I do the Earthwise 7 blade that is only $100? Is going from my 5 blade to a 7 blade a step up?

I just have no way of returning the McLane at $500 if I don't like it and I'n sure if I went to sell it I'd get virtually nothing for it.

Maybe the 7-blade can hold me over until I figure out what I want to do?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm sure the 7 blade will be an improvement. For $100, you might as well try it. Just cut often and it will look good.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> I'm sure the 7 blade will be an improvement. For $100, you might as well try it. Just cut often and it will look good.


Thanks for your help. I appreciate it!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Yeah, from what I read for bermuda you want the 7 blade. It seems to cut mine fine, but it's still in the seedling state. It is SO light and easy to use that having to go back over an area if need be would be no big deal.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I played with a greenwise? 7 blade ....had a rear roller and appeared to be almost identical to the great states and Scott's.

What concerned me was how to sharpen. I tried to backlap it using some logic and experience (edit: used, wanting to clean it up to elderly neighbor). (Wasn't overly successful but paper test pass) Even though zeon has tiny blades, they are strong and does not tolerate dull cuts via reel.

The Hudson is the Lexus. McLane ...I assume can be ground etc like it's powered brothern ?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> I played with a greenwise? 7 blade ....had a rear roller and appeared to be almost identical to the great states and Scott's.


From what I understand, the Great States, Scott's, and Earthwise are all made by the American Lawn Mower Company. Just different paint / blade count.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Those lines are caused by the foc being off by too much. Basically you are taking off too much grass in one pass and the grass flops over a it leaves that ripple effect. Maybe someone else can better explain foc. If you want to maintain at a lower hoc with good results, the Great Staes is not going to work for you. Take it back and buy the McLane.
> ...


Not mentioned yet is the Mascot 21 or 18 inch reel mowers. They seem to be heavy duty and a few members here have owned them. Pricing is in between the earth wise and Mclane. The wider reel is attractive to me.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Shindoman said:
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I have not heard of them.

Reviews online seemed to be mixed.

I would think the 7-blade design of the Earthwise would be more preferable to the 6 blade?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a weird shaped small lawn in the front. The front most section is about 300sq ft and the top and side close to 700. It's like yours with curves and all that. I am waiting for my Swardman Electra so I can't comment on how those work but I have been decently satisfied with my 30+ year old CalTrimmer. I was using a Fiskars before but as my turf got thicker, it was not only hard to push but left washboarding marks because it didn't have the power. I also have a slight hill which makes mowing harder. It's no greens mower but I think the powered reel, even though I'm turning around every 30 seconds is way better cut-wise than the manual. You can get used powered mcclanes, tru-cuts, and trimmers for fairly cheap. The trimmer can get really close to my curved edges. You can see my front yard on my lawn journal. I use the landscape blade to get the sections I miss but it's not too bad.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I have a weird shaped small lawn in the front. The front most section is about 300sq ft and the top and side close to 700. It's like yours with curves and all that. I am waiting for my Swardman Electra so I can't comment on how those work but I have been decently satisfied with my 30+ year old CalTrimmer. I was using a Fiskars before but as my turf got thicker, it was not only hard to push but left washboarding marks because it didn't have the power. I also have a slight hill which makes mowing harder. It's no greens mower but I think the powered reel, even though I'm turning around every 30 seconds is way better cut-wise than the manual. You can get used powered mcclanes, tru-cuts, and trimmers for fairly cheap. The trimmer can get really close to my curved edges. You can see my front yard on my lawn journal. I use the landscape blade to get the sections I miss but it's not too bad.


Thanks for sharing. I was looking at the Swardmans, and if I did that I would do the gas version. The thought of having a battery in a unit that (as I understand it) is not easily user replaceable or sourced makes me very, very nervous.

My other thought is to save up and get a used JD or Toro for like $1500-$2K. I figure if I don't like it I could probably resell it and recoup much of what I bought it for.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a weird shaped small lawn in the front. The front most section is about 300sq ft and the top and side close to 700. It's like yours with curves and all that. I am waiting for my Swardman Electra so I can't comment on how those work but I have been decently satisfied with my 30+ year old CalTrimmer. I was using a Fiskars before but as my turf got thicker, it was not only hard to push but left washboarding marks because it didn't have the power. I also have a slight hill which makes mowing harder. It's no greens mower but I think the powered reel, even though I'm turning around every 30 seconds is way better cut-wise than the manual. You can get used powered mcclanes, tru-cuts, and trimmers for fairly cheap. The trimmer can get really close to my curved edges. You can see my front yard on my lawn journal. I use the landscape blade to get the sections I miss but it's not too bad.
> ...


My husband who is in tech said he could replace the cells of the battery should it come to that but he said it looked like it would last a long time. So I'm less nervous and I like the idea of not having to maintain (or let's be real, make my husband maintain) a gas mower. I also like the quietness of an electric but everyone has their preference.

I think you might have trouble getting close to the curved edge with a greens mower. You could get a gas powered non-greens mower with a 7 or 10 blade and still get a nice cut. I know someone who got one for a small lawn and said it was kind of overkill. I've also read on here that it is meant for long straight stretches so it might be a little heavy to move around your yard. I could never get one for my front yard but some of that is the slope and curves and some of that is my stature and general lack of upper body strength.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Newbie said:
> ...


You're saying everything I've been thinking.

Maybe I should save up for and hope to find a used Hudson Star. That thing looks amazing.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

My 7 blade Earthwise arrived yesterday and I mowed with today. Seemed to not have the FOC issues I had with the 5 blade Great States. So all in all seems to be fine. I will return the 5 blade Great States to HD.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> My 7 blade Earthwise arrived yesterday and I mowed with today. Seemed to not have the FOC issues I had with the 5 blade Great States. So all in all seems to be fine. I will return the 5 blade Great States to HD.


Awesome! I love my Earthwise 7 blade. Been cutting with it for about 3 months now and my lawn looks phenomenal. Hope it does the same for you.


----------

